# Basildon quote me happy!



## Yanskii (Sep 28, 2004)

Just had a quote from Basildon after someone mentioned their installment plan.

Best quote up until then was Adrian Flux at £1638, rising to £1979.20 if I paid in installments  

Basildon just quoted me £1393.03, over 12 months at 0% APR.

R32 GTR, all mods declared, 26, 4yrs no claims, no convictions.

   

Well worth a call on 0800 652 3963. Thanks to whoever mentioned them the other day too


----------

